# Exposure/Systematic Desensitization



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Anybody try this/have success with this? I had my first appointment with a therapist today and this was mentioned as a treatment plan and I wanted to run out of the room as soon as she said it. Facing the things that give me the worst anxiety head on scares the **** out of me...but I guess that's the point isn't it?


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

You mean Exposure and Response Prevention (ERP)? Thats usually given alongside CBT. The goal of that therapy is to show you that there's no need to fear the things you fear, and gradually build up from least distressing situations to most distressing situations.


----------

